# Highlighter NW45-48 skin.



## Wiggly52 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello! I've come to this forum because I've been searching far and wide for a highlighter for my skin. I've been recommended powders like albatross from nars but it's so white and I'm afraid that I'll look like a ghost. I might check out black radiance's ginger snap but for the time being what recommendations do you have? What do you use as a highlighter? I'm a beginner. Thank you for all the answers!


----------



## alle685 (Nov 24, 2015)

Try The Balm Betty LouManizer or Becca Skin Perfector Pressed Powder in Topaz. MAC Mineralize Powder in Gold Deposit would be nice too.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm NW43/NC50 n I use Becca Opal or Champagne Pop for  a dramatic glow... For a subdued glow I like to use Becca Topaz or  MAC Trace Gold . For that middle of the road glow I like MAC's Shaft of Gold, Gold Deposit or ABH Starlight, hope this helps


----------



## BrahimNadi (Feb 26, 2016)

that's good 

thank


----------



## Shellz (Apr 3, 2016)

I am Nw45/match master 7.5. I recently discovered cheeky bronze for more of a golden highlight with some glitter. I haven't heard anyone else talking about this but..For more of a peachy subtle shimmery highlight I like to use Buxom Luvitate blush. Also on the peachy/pink side I like to use Nars deep throat as a bit of a highlight/blush topper.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 11, 2016)

Lately I have been highlighting like a fool.  My favorite is limited edition so I won't even mention it but, here are a few that I like.  

Any of the Becca Highlighters
Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Highlighting Powder
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks...Bronze and Nectar are good but the best ones are always limited edition so you have to catch them when they come out
Bobbi Brown Rose Gold Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow
MAC MSF...once again, the best ones are always limited edition

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

Love Dior and Becca.


----------

